# sawblades centerbore



## nateee (Jul 12, 2008)

I need to know the centerbore of 94 corvette sawblade wheels, so I can get adapters made.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nateee (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: sawblades centerbore (nateee)*

Bumppp
Is it
70.3 or 70.1?
I need to tell the people making my adapterssss


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: sawblades centerbore (nateee)*

70.3


----------

